# Cobra bites hard! ***** killed (graphic)



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

This year has been extremely bad for raccoons and skunks in the area, well this morning I was leaving for work early and discovered these guys trying to get into the trash bins. They climbed up the nearest maple on my property figuring they were safe. I've had my cobra from treeman in my truck for just this sorta occasion. 1" to 3/4" taper with a 13" active length of black GZK and 5/8 steel did the trick. Both were dead before they hit the ground. Upon close investigation the 5/8 steel completely shattered both of there skulls. This is a testament of the power in a flip, these are not kids toys anymore. Also, should be noted to take precautions when shooting, especially heavy setups like this. Even a bounce back could make for a bad day in the ER or worse.

I will also note.....I'm well aware it's not **** season. But I am not hunting them, this is purely pest control. I've already trapped them and relocated them and they come back. And I do have a fur bearers license as well as the proper paper work for pest control on my property.

Thanks for looking guys! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting, I don’t blame you a bit


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That did the trick, sweet shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Dangg brother that knocked the snot out of those two! 1"×3/4"×13"... Holy crap man. I really have to give those cuts a try!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cobra 2--***** 0.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome shooting brother and pest control ????


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

You on a one man crusade to make guns obsolete? Nice shooting bro!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also where you getting 5/8" steel from mate haha?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shot.....**** skin caps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

5/8 steel? That's serious!! I've not tried a flip for *****, I reach for the shotgun. Those look like adolescences, trouble waiting to happen. 
I've got a lot of property for them but there's 1 acre that they are not allowed. Destructive little suckers! Nice shootn buddy Nice frame too.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tag said:


> Excellent shooting, I don't blame you a bit


Thanks buddy, I don't mind them anywhere on my property except In my mini barn and near my house. I will move them once, but the second time around the get the 12 gauge or .22 just so happened this time they got the flip lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> That did the trick, sweet shooting


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Dangg brother that knocked the snot out of those two! 1"×3/4"×13"... Holy crap man. I really have to give those cuts a try!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Give them a try. This is .8 stuff I think so it's pretty heavy, I also like a 1 1/4 to 3/4 taper with .65 elastic for the cannon balls.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Cobra 2--***** 0.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Actually cobra 3, ***** 0 I got one last week with it as well. Then one charged me and I fell a story onto a rack of rebar on my back....long story....needless to say....I don't like them!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bingo said:


> Awesome shooting brother and pest control


Thank you brother! Gotta keep at them.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> You on a one man crusade to make guns obsolete? Nice shooting bro!


Haha, no I like my guns too!! Ideally it's the 12 gauge that Gets them...just didn't have it on me this time.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Also where you getting 5/8" steel from mate haha?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


I'm a machinist and I make a lot of heavy equipment parts, just so happens you need to change all the bearings on install...lol so I save them all and cut the balls out of them.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice shot.....**** skin caps
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell. I would if I knew how


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> 5/8 steel? That's serious!! I've not tried a flip for *****, I reach for the shotgun. Those look like adolescences, trouble waiting to happen.
> I've got a lot of property for them but there's 1 acre that they are not allowed. Destructive little suckers! Nice shootn buddy Nice frame too.


Thanks Joseph! Yes 5/8" packs a punch. They are young ones, but still about 15 pounds each at least. Same here, I don't mind them on my property as long as there not near the house and barn.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well that made quick work of them ! Wow


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The cobra strikes again!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Well that made quick work of them ! Wow


Sure did. I have taken raccoons a few times before, but never instant kills like these.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> The cobra strikes again!!


Sure did! It's a "killer" frame brother!


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

That's amazing. What is the draw weight like on that setup?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Scrat said:


> That's amazing. What is the draw weight like on that setup?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The draw weight isn't much, Maybe 25 pounds. I'm pulling well over 60 inches, so when you go butterfly you don't need near the amount of elastic.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice job we don't have them in Australia but probably equivalent of a possum here. Although possums are native and are protected here.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

bbqed ****. great shooting.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'Then one charged me'

*Oh the chutzpah ... might have been rabid, they're known carriers. 5/8 steel to the skull - yeah man! *


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Can't doubt the power of a flip combined with accuracy try .44 cal lead sometime it will kill.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> Nice job we don't have them in Australia but probably equivalent of a possum here. Although possums are native and are protected here.


Thank you. We don't have possums here, but I would say your right..equivalent for sure.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

hoggy said:


> bbqed ****. great shooting.


Haha thanks Hoggy.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> 'Then one charged me'
> 
> *Oh the chutzpah ... might have been rabid, they're known carriers. 5/8 steel to the skull - yeah man! *


Exactly my thoughts...hence why I fell from a story trying to get away and missed the steps. Ya, 5/8 steel really did it!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm morbidly curious about the sound that made on delivery.

I'd imagine it sounded like a cross between a solid 9 iron drive × the cracking of a ripe coconut?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Royleonard said:


> Can't doubt the power of a flip combined with accuracy try .44 cal lead sometime it will kill.


It's amazing the power generated in such a simple but complex machine! Port boy actually sent me some big lead I've been waiting for a special occasion for, but I didn't have time to go get them for these guys.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> I'm morbidly curious about the sound that made on delivery.
> I'd imagine it sounded like a cross between a solid 9 iron drive × the cracking of a ripe coconut?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Your pretty close chef, it was definitely a definitive "crack" lol


----------

